# Serious collectors refocussing their collections ? two beauties on their way?



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Greetings Comrades

I am alarmed to have to report to you that I have dropped off the wagon badly again, and I've got these two coming to me, and should be with me by the middle of next week.

Kirova type-1 "Saucepan" - Paratrooper, 1944 (Кирова)

Pavel Bure (Павел Буре)

To say I am deliriously excited and happy is the understatement of 2015!



I think I have to share with you that they have come out of a very serious collection that is being refocused - and there are some more incredible pieces available from this collection - which belongs to Comrade Hans (AKA slls). I was absolutely astonished to learn that the two above watches were for sale, so could not resist - I shall put up a proper thread for these two shortly after they arrive. 

 

Comrade Hans continues to slim down his collection and his blog is still offering some very serious watches for sale - a stunning Sturmanskie Gagarin 15j, a very nice Amphibia, and a beauty of a Tochmekh Mockba (CA 1920s). Unfortunately I cannot afford them all at this time - so I took the two I most coveted. You can find them all here: slls-watches

I am also aware that Comrade MattBrace has a wonderful selection of Vostoks he is thinning out of his collection. He has sent me pics, and should you want to have a look at what he's letting go, I'm sure he wouldn't mind sending details to you before they all go on fleabay. I don't have a link for Matt, I'm sure he won't mind if you PM him.

 

I hope no one thinks I am promoting sales for these guys in an unethical way, I have taken advantage of them and I think it a shame if these go under the radar of fellow forum members, and simply disappear into the ether of Ebay, when they could be enjoyed by others in our wonderful community here. This is just a heads up to everyone from a grateful member - I have no financial or similar interest in them.

If I'm breaking any forum rules, I'm sure the mods will correct me.

Good luck to all&#8230;


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Geoff. Hearty congratulations on these two, they look wonderful and are going to an appreciating and appropriate home I feel.


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Well done Geoff, the Pavel Bure is a stunner! enjoy!! Thanks for spreading the word on my collection thinning, all watches deserve a good home!
Regards Matt


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thank you very much Comrades Ian and Matt both, for your very kind words! Those pieces from Hans' collection are absolute stunners, and both very hard to come by, and indeed the black dial Kirov is exceptionally scarce - I consider myself very fortunate. As I say, I will put up a dedicated thread to both, as I think they are most certainly important enough to deserve high exposure. And I hope comrades will be interested.

Matt, I forgot you put up a sale thread for your Vostoks - and I see that six have now gone. For the information of interested comrades, here is the thread detailing the watches you have left: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vintage-soviet-era-vostok-watches-1612690.html


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> Thank you very much Comrades Ian and Matt both, for your very kind words! Those pieces from Hans' collection are absolute stunners, and both very hard to come by, and indeed the black dial Kirov is exceptionally scarce - I consider myself very fortunate. As I say, I will put up a dedicated thread to both, as I think they are most certainly important enough to deserve high exposure. And I hope comrades will be interested.
> 
> Matt, I forgot you put up a sale thread for your Vostoks - and I see that six have now gone. For the information of interested comrades, here is the thread detailing the watches you have left: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vintage-soviet-era-vostok-watches-1612690.html


Thanks Geoff, enjoy your new acquisitions, I think we need a photo of your growing collection, you have some amazing historical pieces there!

Cheers Matt


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Oh thanks Matt! It would be nice to put up a collection thread of my own at some point - I've not done that before, except in the show your collection thread that was present some time ago, but seems to have disappeared. Maybe I'll leave it until summer, when all watches are in and the daylight is nice and bright so I can take good pics. That would be nice! Thank you again for your appreciation and good luck with your own collection - kind and good sir!


----------



## slowprop (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Great acquisition Geoff. Well done. It would be great to see your collection it must be one of the most interesting around. Actually I bought some of Matt's pieces last week and very nice they all are as well. I am thoroughly enjoying using all of them. So thanks Matt.


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Congrats Geoff on some fine pieces, I miss my trench watch (still waiting for repairs) that makes a few now you own like these.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Both are spot on.The Kirova slightly edges it for me,look at that movement !!

Excellent & discerning additions.Very much looking forwards to the full unveiling when they ship in.

Many thanks for sharing such collector's items.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hi Geoff,
Well done once more. Congrats, these two pieces are a great addition to any collection and have landing in one that deserves them.

Correct me if I am wrong, but now you have material to do two great threads/themes.

1 The origins of Russian watches 
2 The early Vostoks

It would be a pleasure read them. All the best for you.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thank you so much for these kind words Gentlemen - they overwhelm me! I really mean that! Yes, it may be that I have some themes I could follow now with the pieces I have - I will maybe look to write these threads/articles after lectures and marking has finished in May. I would like to do that. In the meantime I really look forward to showing this pair when they arrive with me. Thank you, friends!


----------



## hoja_roja (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Congrats Geoff, especially for the kirova paratrooper, I will like to know more about that model and the rol of those troops, wich USSR became pioner in the 30s.

At this speed soon you will be able to open a museum in your town! XD


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thank You very much Comrade Hoja_Roja! I will do my best to find out about some of these things, and if successful I will post up this info in the thread about the Kirova.

And Comrade Slowprop - it's really nice to hear that you've bought some of those beautiful pieces from Matt - that's a heck of a selection he is thinning out there, and it's nice to know that some of these pieces are going to a good home and a serious collector and appreciator!!!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Congratulations Geoff  both are stunning additions to your ever expanding collection. What a way to fall off the wagon DW.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Very nice indeed Geoff, that black Kirova is a tough one to find and the Pavel Bure is very striking.

Hans, are you taking your pages down as well?

I don't see the old collection up anymore.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thank you Comrades DJW and DolleDolf both, for those very kind words indeed - I really didn't expect as much reaction to these watches yet, without showing them properly in their own threads, I am extremely grateful for yours, and everyone's, appreciation!!!

I had to wonder that too Ralf, I think it would be a shame to lose Hans' beautiful blog, with all the valuable information about all those watches he has owned. For me, it would be nice if the blog remained - even if many of the watches are sold - with pics and information on every watch that has ever graced that blog. I note that Russ Cook keeps his blog alive, with all his old watches - it just mentions that certain pieces are sold - I think that's a really good way of keeping a valuable resource alive. Hopefully Hans will do the same&#8230;


----------



## slowprop (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> Thank You very much Comrade Hoja_Roja! I will do my best to find out about some of these things, and if successful I will post up this info in the thread about the Kirova.
> 
> And Comrade Slowprop - it's really nice to hear that you've bought some of those beautiful pieces from Matt - that's a heck of a selection he is thinning out there, and it's nice to know that some of these pieces are going to a good home and a serious collector and appreciator!!!


Too kind Geoff thank you


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Geoff! What can i say....Two amazing additions for your already stunning collection,(if i were to pick a favourite,i think the kirova would edge it)If i wasn't so happy for you, i might have been a teensy wee bit jealous.Wear both in the best of health my friend.Those two hits should sate your cravings for at least maybe a week or so:-!b-)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thank you so much Comrade Joe - very much appreciated! I think my appetite needs to be sated for more than a week if I am to go on my holidays this year. This really does have to be it for a couple of months at least, except for the odd cheap ebay auction addition that I may not be in a position to ignore  And of course the new Vostok Amphibia 300m special edition which is coming on line in the summer...


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Geoff, You really should publish a coffee table book with high quality images of these beautiful and historic timepieces.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hi Guys,

The sale is over and it might sound weird to some of you, but I'm glad I got back to my very first goal to collect just one watch of each decade of Russian watch industry since 1910. The blog is up and running again and will stay online for collectors and anyone who has an interest in Russian watches. If you find any mistakes in historical facts, grammar (I'm not a native speaker) or watch details, let me know.
I don't disappear at f10, but just stop collecting like before.

Hans (slls)


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The sale is over and it might sound weird to some of you, but I'm glad I got back to my very first goal to collect just one watch of each decade of Russian watch industry since 1910. The blog is up and running again and will stay online for collectors and anyone who has an interest in Russian watches. If you find any mistakes in historical facts, grammar (I'm not a native speaker) or watch details, let me know.
> I don't disappear at f10, but just stop collecting like before.
> ...


just sorry I missed out on that beautiful Amphibian. Glad the sale went well.


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Comrade Geoff, many congratulations on these two extraordinary pieces! I'd be green of envy if they wouldn't be with you ;-) These are really beautiful and historically significant pieces, and I'm sure you'll be great and careful custodian for them. As I have a military bug, the para kirov is my favorite, although Burre is a wonderful piece in itself. A different one (although connected in soviet watch history), so it can't be really compared. Honestly, these two watches are much nicer and more astonishing for me than any Rolex (okay, WW1 trench Rolexes go in the same category). And I can only agree to comrade Shandy's suggestion about a book!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Comrades Shandy and Valter - thank you so much for even suggesting that I have enough knowledge for such an endeavour as writing a book on Russian watches. I consider myself to still be a bit of a novice at this game, and there is no doubt in my mind that there are comrades far more knowledgeable than I who would do a far better job than me in getting published on this subject. And although I love my humble collection, there are others on this forum with collections which make mine look miniature. But thank you anyway!

I have now received the pieces, and the black dial Kirov 'paratrooper' is working perfectly. Unfortunately when I wound the Pavel Bure the crown broke away from the stem and came away in my hand. I think this is absolutely my own fault, as I was probably not as gentle with the crown as I should have been. A 'careful custodian'? :-( However, When I look at the broken end of the crown, it does not look to be a huge problem, as it looks as if it has been soldered on before - so I will send it off, hopefully to Mr Ellis, to get it soldered back on, hopefully more securely. My glass is half full on this one rather than half empty - I think it was probably going to break off at some stage in the future anyway, so at least it came off in my living room where it was easily found, rather than in the street where it might have been lost forever.

I'll put a thread up about the Kirov when I have time, and the Pavel Bure when it eventually arrives back with me after the crown is fixed.

Comrade Hans, I'm sorry you are now stopping your collecting, but thank you for leaving your excellent blog up for us all to use as the wonderful resource that it is!


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Comrade Geoff, from my own personal experience and your generosity of time I think you are being too modest in regards to your knowledge sir!

I am sorry the crown came off on the Pavel. You have the right attitude to it though. I have a few antique as opposed to vintage watches and they are delicate creatures and things happen with them more easily than vintage I have found but it will soon be mended and all will be well of that I am sure.

We are looking at far more " rustic" though still robust build on these antiques and probably the old original solder just chose now to finally give up the ghost after decades of use. These things can never be predicted and for me that is part of the high appeal of vintage and antique watches.

I am very much looking forward to your review of the Kirov.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thank you very much indeed Comrade Ian - I must admit, after initially feeling severely Pi$$3d off with myself what you say makes great sense, and I do feel better. I'll try to get the Kirov up this weekend when I've got time to work on the thread, and hopefully do it justice. As soon as the Bure comes back from repair - and it is a simple repair - I'll get that thread up too. Many thanks again for your kindness!!!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Comrades,

I have news of a very special watch being thinned out of a collection. I simply could not just let this go on the bay without giving my f10 friends a chance of at least enquiring about it first. Please let me make it clear that I have no financial interest in this watch or for letting you know that it is going on the block. As I already have one of these, I am not in the market for it - so I spread the love, hopefully I'm not breaking any forum rules&#8230;

Comrade Matt Brace is enhancing his 3133 Chronograph collection, and so is thinning this absolutely gorgeous Vostok second generation military issue only 2209 Amphibia 300m NVCh-30 Diver (arrow hand variant) out of his wonderful collection. It's in the most amazing condition! If you are in the market for one of these you might want to contact Matt direct by PM - or it will go on ebay.

Good luck my friends!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I have more news - there's a couple of very serious watches being shifted out of a serious collection. Our comrade Hans (slls) has a couple of beauties up on F29 - a gorgeous all original Okeah going what looks to me like a great price, and an early Poljot 3133 which actually seems to me to be going cheap. Should he ever decide to sell either his Kahn or Moser, please do not expect me to be so generous and post them here, I will snap them up myself. Here's the links to the Okeah and Poljot 3133... good luck:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-poljot-okean-okeah-3133-chronograph-2096698.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-poljot-3133-chronograph-early-80-ies-2096714.html


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Mr. Adams, you might want to edit the links, they go to "email.lincoln.ac.uk" instead of the forum


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



dutchassasin said:


> Mr. Adams, you might want to edit the links, they go to "email.lincoln.ac.uk" instead of the forum


 Yikes!!!! Thank you very much for that heads up Comrade Dutch! I suppose that is because I cut and pasted the links straight from my email. Hans emailed me to see if I wanted them or knew someone who did - as I already have an Okeah and am not in the hunt for a Poljot 3133 at the moment  I decided to post them up on this thread. I have now called up the links and cut and pasted them from the webpages themselves - hopefully they will now work properly.

Once again, many thanks!!!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Geoff Adams said:


> Hans emailed me to see if I wanted them or knew someone who did - as I already have an Okeah


You have 2 wrists don't you. And ankles!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Ham2 said:


> You have 2 wrists don't you. And ankles!


 Yes Mark, you're right, I do - however I also have, unfortunately, only limited funds in my bank account. As I have no wish to be called in for an 'informal chat' by my bank manager, or to be sent odious mail threatening foreclosure and harassment by bailiffs, I feel I need to allocate my meagre funds appropriately at this time


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

It's my turn to have a slight refocus of my collection. I'm after a nice 3017 - my collection needs one - hopefully a Strela with a little 'added value'. For this I think I will have to pay a pretty penny. Soooo, I'm going to do something I don't often do, and that is sacrifice some of my beloved children to part facilitate this addition. Sadly I will be letting go my only two Sekondas, and my beautiful Buran Siberia... :-( Here they are



















I will be very sad to see them go :-(


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

A difficult decision I'm sure Geoff. I am thinking of doing this next year , also for a 3017 and an Okeah which I desperately would love to add. Maybe on the non Russian side an Oris pointer. 
Good luck with your search , that Buren is lovely by the way I'm sure you will find a buyer for such a piece.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Sometimes you have too...
I have 3 watches for sale at the bay now (vostok SE100, poljot alarm from around 2005, and an almost NOS looking poljot chronograph from 1991. All 3 with a black dial). Need some cash to buy another oldie I'm looking for.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thanks ever so much Kev, yes that Buran is a beauty, and I will be sorry to lose it. I wish you the best of luck in your searches - the 3133 Okeah is an absolute joy to own - I was lucky enough to acquire an absolute beauty from Hans. And Hans, those are superb pieces you have listed there on ebay - good luck in selling them! I've just put my 3 pieces up on ebay this evening. If any Comrades from the forum are interested they should let me know - as I'm always happy to do mates rates ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

And Kev, when you do decide it is time to refocus, please don't forget to let us know on this thread which pieces you decide to sacrifice...


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> And Kev, when you do decide it is time to refocus, please don't forget to let us know on this thread which pieces you decide to sacrifice...


Will do Geoff.


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

LOL . Serious collectors 
Nothing personal guys. but I can see a collection of some members of the board.

ребята ничего личного. но я так вижу коллекции некоторый пользователей форума.


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

The word "Serious collectors" in the title is a bit silly. Arent we all serious about collecting Russian watches?

As for Amil, you got to have matching watches with each outfit


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



amil said:


> LOL . Serious collectors
> Nothing personal guys. but I can see a collection of some members of the board.
> 
> ребята ничего личного. но я так вижу коллекции некоторый пользователей форума.


Well, it may be that the title of this thread is slightly off the mark, and I take full responsibility for that as it was me who titled this thread, but I think it's harmless enough. However I find it difficult to take any sort of criticism about being a'serious' collector of watches from someone who sells watches which have had the movements stuck to their cases with chewing gum. Sorry, but I just can't take you seriously Amil, me old son!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

A serious watch, which came out of a SERIOUS collector's collection Amil 



Happy days


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> Well, it may be that the title of this thread is slightly off the mark, and I take full responsibility for that as it was me who titled this thread, but I think it's harmless enough. However I find it difficult to take any sort of criticism about being a'serious' collector of watches from someone who sells watches which have had the movements stuck to their cases with chewing gum. Sorry, but I just can't take you seriously Amil, me old son!


LOL. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vost...on-department-russian-federation-1125866.html


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Ah yes, that little beauty I bought from a seller in the UK, who kindly sent me the original case to swap over when I want. If I'm honest I haven't sent that off to Dafydd Ellis yet for the transplant, I must do that soon.



















I know some of my watches are not perfect - the occasional crown or maybe even caseback might be incorrect - but most of the pieces in my collection are correct. Even if I and some other members do have watches with the odd imperfection, why do you find it necessary to come on here and disparage us? As one of the worst sellers of Russian watches on ebay - in my opinion - you as ASAP31 have little room to criticise!


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Geoff, you can swap the cases yourself in about ten mins, you have all the tools, case back opener and a needle or other pointy thing that's all you need.

have a go,
Cheers


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Ok, maybe I will - hopefully I won't completely wreck it...


----------



## NoLeftTurn (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Yeah, I've not swapped cases but I have had the dial and movement fully out of the case. It's pretty simple. If you have tiny screwdriver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thanks to Geoff I got to thinking about selling some watches to get an Okeah, something I imagine that most on here would like in their collections . I have been putting this off as I have to decide what stays and what goes , so this morning I had a go and decided .......nothing . This is what I have here , there is also an alfa on its way .







The mig29 , black Poljot , both textured dials and cosmonaut definitely stay.







Alarm ,both quartz, pocket watch,red star rising and commemorative stay.







LeGant, luch, sputnik and moon sea stay.

Of course actually selling the others may be more difficult and subject to mind changing which has happened about a dozen times in the last hour. 
Then which Okeah , an older one or one off poljot.24? Any opinions on these two appreciated .


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hi Kev, lovely stunning collection there, in my opinion I would hold out and get a period Okeah, it takes patience and a bit of home work but its well worth it.

Cheers Matt


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Think it is my preference Matt but a lot are wrong in one way or another. Obviously I would post on here before buying . Just hope a 3017 doesn't show up at the same time.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I really must try and keep up, just found this thread.................:roll: Geoff, man, you can pick them. Wear in good health sir.

Kev what a collection..........................:-!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - keep everyone informed here*

Thank you very much Lucky Watch, very kind of you to say! Some of the most beautiful watches I have managed to acquire have come from collectors thinning out or refocusing their collections. That's why I think a thread like this is so useful - it gives us the opportunity to know who is acquiring and thinning out what, and who wants what&#8230;

I second what Lucky Watch and Matt says - Kev, WHAT A COLLECTION!!!

And Kev, talking about Okeahs, I was actually lucky enough to acquire mine out of Hans' collection, when he was thinning out. It's an absolute beauty - fromaround 1986, everything correct and probably original, it is now one of my favourite pieces. I bought it with two others, if I'm not mistaken it came together with the Otto Hafeli and Gostrest Tochmekh, I bought them as a package, which was good for Hans and good for me - suited us both. Back to the Okeah question - I set my sights on an original military issue Okeah above a reissue. When you work it out it probably cost me a bit more in money, but for me every extra penny is well worth it. I have a serious piece of Soviet military history on my wrist every time I wear it - but as you know that's very much my thing, and it's important to me, and probably not as important to others. You can certainly acquire fully correct Okeahs, I think the source from which you get the watch counts for a lot, to ensure originality. As I say, I got mine from Hans, so that pretty much ensured it was going to be totally legit. For me it was well worth waiting for an original to turn up, and for and paying a bit more for the original, but that's personal choice. Good luck, and just to whet your appetite mine says hi&#8230;



























When you eventually decide for sure which pieces you are going to let go from your collection to service the purchase of your Okeah, please do let us know on here - I for one will be extremely interested, Comrade!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

The OKEAH chrono is simply a knockout!


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thanks for all the kind comments about my collection. I've really enjoyed collecting them , and some I would hate to part with especially the mig 29 and black 3133 to name just two.

That's just what I'm after Geoff and more I look the more I'm inclined towards an original , yours looks great. I hope to have them photographed and ready for listing by the end of the week , then the search will start.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Geoff has his OKEAN from me, but lucky me I got one again in the same condition after I made up my mind about what to collect (and not to collect).


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> Geoff has his OKEAN from me, but lucky me I got one again in the same condition after I made up my mind about what to collect (and not to collect).


Just had a look on your site, quite an early one , and looks great.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Well I haven't got it on my website (yet) although I had an old one with white lume half a year ago. Alas it was almost for sure not 100% genuine so I had to send ot back to the seller. Now I have one from 1983-86 again.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> Well I haven't got it on my website (yet) although I had an old one with white lume half a year ago. Alas it was almost for sure not 100% genuine so I had to send ot back to the seller. Now I have one from 1983-86 again.


Thanks for telling me, can you tell ,is the one on your site correct ? Looking for reference ones to compare with.

Meanwhile the following are going .

Mig 15
Poljot Rotor
2x Sekonda dress watches
Timex Electronic
Electronica digital
Blue komandirskie

If anybody is interested pm me , they will be listed on ebay on Friday.


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Its worth the wait!!


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Does look good Matt , like the strap choice too. Think I am going to drive my wife nuts until i get one


----------



## NoLeftTurn (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

The Okeah is a grail of mine. Either new or vintage. Sadly, it is out of my price range at the mo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



kev80e said:


> Does look good Matt , like the strap choice too. Think I am going to drive my wife nuts until i get one


Kev, might be a good time to remind her about Henry the 8th.....................................:-d wives come and go but an Okeah is for life.................b-)









































A picture of the Tower should do the trick.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Good pictures lucky watch, the more I see the more I want one. Definitely going for an original one , think they are much nicer and have history.
I have referred my wife to the book I got her for Christmas last year, which she hasn't followed at all !


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



NoLeftTurn said:


> The Okeah is a grail of mine. Either new or vintage. Sadly, it is out of my price range at the mo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took me over a year and with 7 watches (hopefully) going to achieve it is a big decision. Also a crafty way of paying for one without too much moaning from she who must be obeyed


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Attention!!!! Hans (slls) from Holland is having another sale - this time some of his most grail-like pieces. If you need an old Type=1 CA1941 military issue white dial with old 1WMF logo he has one going. The only reason I haven't gone for it myself is I already have one...



You can find details of price etc. on Hans' blog: slls-watches I believe the Sturmanskie 31659 is also coming up for sale soon aswell. Sorry guys, the Moser and Gabus are both on their way to me ;-) I'd go for these before they go on the bay if you want them... Good luck!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hello Comrades,

I have another headsup for you about some very nice pieces being thinned out of a collection - this time it's Matt Brace again.

In Matt's search for grail watches, he is once again thinning out some very interesting and nice Vostoks. He was kind enough to offer them to me, but like Matt, I am at the moment limiting my acquisitions to grails only.

Matt is thinning out a very lovely WW2 commemorative, and a pretty Space commemorative. However, the reason I think this post will be of particular interest to Vostok collectors is the first watch shown below (I was very tempted, but I must not, I absolutely need that 3017!!!). It is a Russian Space Force watch with a dial sporting baton indices, rather than numerals. Evgenji had one for sale in the last couple of weeks, but before that one I haven't seen one of these for quite some time, and the conversations around them is that they have become somewhat 'rare'. The Space Force dials with numerals are of course far more common. 

Here is an interesting thread concerning these pieces and a variant belonging to Comrade Lucidor: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/russian-space-force-495098-2.html

If anyone is interested in one of these Matt would be happy to get a PM from you, if not they're going on the Bay&#8230;

Hope you find this useful, and good luck&#8230;


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Geoff my friend you are a very bad influence . That space force is very tempting and would go nicely with the cosmonaut I had off Matt which is as all of his in superb condition . I have also been looking at Henry Moser on ebay , I was surprised to see so many although I haven't got a clue which are correct. I must resist and stick to either an Okeah, have a feeling this is going to be next year or a 3017.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Indeed Kev, it is really difficult! Sadly we can't have all of them, so must make our choices and choose the direction we wish our collections to take. A while ago I was seriously thinking about acquiring one of those Space Force watches, but the opportunity never came up, and now, when I have decided another direction, it does - typical! But like you I am going to resist, unless of course another watch I consider to be one of my other grails or would be a grail in the future comes up, then once again the 3017 may have to wait  Hopefully others will find this post useful and enable them to get something they have been waiting for, from a source they can trust...


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

And with those various Mosers on Ebay, at such expensive prices, I was just glad I was able to buy one from such a reliable and knowledgeable source such as Hans, and it was cheaper than almost everything on the Bay. That's why I'm being incredibly choosy about my sources these days. If I spot a promising Okeah I'll let you know....


----------



## Brianch (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> Attention!!!! Hans (slls) from Holland is having another sale - this time some of his most grail-like pieces. If you need an old Type=1 CA1941 military issue white dial with old 1WMF logo he has one going. The only reason I haven't gone for it myself is I already have one...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find details of price etc. on Hans' blog: slls-watches I believe the Sturmanskie 31659 is also coming up for sale soon aswell. Sorry guys, the Moser and Gabus are both on their way to me ;-) I'd go for these before they go on the bay if you want them... Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up on this one Geoff, I own this piece of history now


----------



## Brianch (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> Attention!!!! Hans (slls) from Holland is having another sale - this time some of his most grail-like pieces. If you need an old Type=1 CA1941 military issue white dial with old 1WMF logo he has one going. The only reason I haven't gone for it myself is I already have one...
> 
> 
> 
> You can find details of price etc. on Hans' blog: slls-watches I believe the Sturmanskie 31659 is also coming up for sale soon aswell. Sorry guys, the Moser and Gabus are both on their way to me ;-) I'd go for these before they go on the bay if you want them... Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up on this one Geoff, I own this piece of history now


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Brianch said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this one Geoff, I own this piece of history now


Brian, I am so absolutely delighted for you! That is one of the most beautiful and historically important Soviet era pieces it is possible to own - IMHO. Enjoy and wear it in good health, my friend. It's nice to know that such a watch has gone to such a good home!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

His twin says hello...









... and enjoy yours


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Dear All,

I will continue to sell some nice items in order to offset somehow the cost of my last acquisition.

The following Strela are for sale:

1. Strela cyrillic dial:

Note I will replace the wrong hand by a legit, blued one
Koutouzoff's soviet watches: Early Strela

2. Strela civilian, in near NOS conditions:

Without the strap
Koutouzoff's soviet watches: A jewel has arrived...

3. Rare black Sekonda without the telemetric scale

Koutouzoff's soviet watches: A very rare Strela

4. White poljot:

Koutouzoff's soviet watches: Strela 3017 white

5. Strela with classic telemetric scale

Currently at the watch maker. This watch will feature a very nice dial, legit hands excepted the central chrono hand which will come from the Strela 1
But, the case comes from another Swiss vintage chrono, crown is a replacement and one pusher has been redone

The following 3133 are for sale:

1. Early Shturmanskie 3133:

Early mechanism, bezel. I made the mistake to replace the original dial (with the closed "4") by a more recent one because it looked older. I will give the original dial with the watch.

Don't expect a sweet price...
Koutouzoff's soviet watches: Very early Shturmanskie 3133

2. Shturmanskie 31659

But the hacking function does not work, I will show it the the watch maker...
Koutouzoff's soviet watches: Another Shturmanskie 31659

3. Shturmanskie 3133, black dial

Being serviced by my watch maker, the bezel is currently a blue one (not faded) with mauve figures. In my opinion, should be a very standard one, with yellow figures (i will give one)

4. Very standard late 80's silver 3133

Being serviced

They are not immediatly for sale, because I want a professional photograph to shoot the collection before I sell it


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thank you very much Boris, for giving us this information on this thread! I will PM you with my enquiries, even though a large amount of my money has recently found its way to Holland  I am going to sell a couple more watches to see what I might be able to afford in a refocus of my own collection. Whatever, somehow I doubt you will be putting many of those beautiful pieces on ebay... Good luck my friend!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Comrades, I have just managed to get hold of one of my personal grails - I am pretty excited about this one! I can't say anything at the moment, because it isn't in transit yet - I'm sure you understand - as soon as it arrives I'll put up a thread. Alas it wasn't cheap, so, like Boris, I am having to sacrifice a couple of my babies to finance this purchase. I will be incredibly sad to see them go, but my collection is being refocused, so I am having to be very hard about this and try to make my collection as self-sustaining as possible. Therefore the following will be leaving my collection, at substantially cheaper prices than they sell for new. If anyone is interested PM me or they go on the bay...

My Buran Basilika Alarm 2612.1 in mint condition with box



















And my Strela 1254 with 3133 movement - in good used condition


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hi Geoff, Always a shame to shed watches, but I'm sure the new acquisition is more than worth the sacrifice. I look forward to seeing what Grail you have now!

Regards Matt


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Posted at the wrong thread, too much drinking for today.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



MattBrace said:


> Hi Geoff, Always a shame to shed watches, but I'm sure the new acquisition is more than worth the sacrifice. I look forward to seeing what Grail you have now!
> 
> Regards Matt


 Thanks Matt, for your kind words as always! Yes, I never thought I would let go of my Strela 3133 especially, it is such a superb piece, and has been all over the world with me - literally! Nevertheless, I am refocussing and needs must - and the grail I have acquired to replace these two is, I believe , worth it. It was not cheap - however I managed to negotiate a doable price. I have only ever seen two other examples of my grail online, and never one for sale. As soon as it arrives, I'll put up a thread, and then see how I've done - I have to admit, I am excited!


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> The grail I have acquired to replace these two is, I believe , worth it. It was not cheap - however I managed to negotiate a doable price. I have only ever seen two other examples of my grail online, and never one for sale.


Talk about a teaser!!!!!!


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

With the possibility that something I really want heading my way I have decided to let a few go. These have been interesting to have for a while , but are not where my real interest is. If your interested , they are on ebay, but I will cancel them and sell at the starting price with free postage for my friends here. 








My user name is the same on ebay.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Those are some very nice pieces you are thinning out Kev - it must be a very nice piece you are getting in - look forward to seeing it when it arrives with you!


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Funny way to look at how my collection changes. The Poljot and the Raketa will be up for sale soon (To fund a rather unusual Seiko),the Amphibian will get a new case, and i have a new Raketa in the mail.

Kind of a first for me, as far as selling watches from my own collection. (I have bought watches just for the purpose of selling them in the past, a couple Seiko 7002's and a couple of Amphibia's).
Would love to sell them to somebody from WUS though, i'll know they are up for a good home then.









As well as discovering that i the first person to open the Poljots caseback after it left the factory over 2 decades ago, after getting through through all the grime collected in those 2 decades, which turned solid.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Would just like to thank Geoff for starting this thread , it really connects buyers to watches. 3 of mine are going to members and 2 have bids . The only one left available is the Sekonda on the far left in my picture. Cheers Geoff.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

No problem at all - I think it's really useful for us all to know what we are buying and selling - that way we all get the benefit as a community and don't miss out. Good luck with your sales and acquisition Kev...


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Well not quite the expected outcome, again. Last time I sold some to fund an Okeah I ended up with a black Sekonda 3017. So tried again and brought , a white Sekonda 3017 . Bit of a pattern here. Thanks to the guys on here that had 3 of them , much appreciated . 
Maybe I'll try again later in the year.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Looking for a WUS f10 member who can see in just an eye blink this one is in an incredible good condition and wants to add it to his collection...
No scratches, almost as new. Just PM (also for more pictures).


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Invalid attachments. But I'm intrigued.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Just replaced them...


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

It's a pleasure to announce this watch has found a new home.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> It's a pleasure to announce this watch has found a new home.


Lickety split.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> It's a pleasure to announce this watch has found a new home.


 Absolutely delighted such a beautiful and important piece has found a proper home amongst us here on F10, and I am equally delighted that this thread carries on with helping this community interconnect when collectors wish to thin out any of their more important and relevant pieces!


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> It's a pleasure to announce this watch has found a new home.


And the watch has arrived in it's new home today. Hans was a pleasure to deal with and a credit to F10 throwing in the original swing lugs and strap too, as well as a spare balance!
It looks even better in real life, my poor pics do it even less justice than the ones that meant I didn't hesitate last weekend when slls posted it was available. The condition is immaculate, you could shave in the case back it's that unblemished.

Now I'm off to spam various thread with pics.


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Okeah needs a new home PM me for more details!

Cheers Matt


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



MattBrace said:


> Okeah needs a new home PM me for more details!
> 
> Cheers Matt


After all that work!?


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Can't keep them all!! Sadly!



mroatman said:


> After all that work!?


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Okeah has a new home!


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

This first Generation NVCh-30 Needs a new home as well!

PM me for more details.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Only for WUS F10 members...

If you have a special interest in the Poljot 3133 mechanism, this is your change to get a lot of spare parts. Please PM me.

I have parts and cases. One very good case with a sports bezel and one 100% complete stainless steel case for the military sturmanskie.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Also for WUS F10 members only.

A working Kirovskie 2ndMWF 1938 with the wrong top case (which is from a later date) and running to fast.
Therefore I label it as "for spare parts".


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

As I only ever seem to wear chronographs and Vostoks , with a couple of exceptions , I have decided to let some go and try not to get distracted by others anymore. Whilst I appreciate these and others I've seen in various collections on here it seems a shame to keep these shut up in a box. If anybody is interested PM me , I will do some more pictures tomorrow if you want them.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Heads up:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vintage-1962-3-strela-3017-chronograph-3293666.html

I don't know or have any connection with the seller. But someone should nab it. Keep it in the "family"


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



mroatman said:


> Heads up:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vintage-1962-3-strela-3017-chronograph-3293666.html
> 
> I don't know or have any connection with the seller. But someone should nab it. Keep it in the "family"


No more watches, Aeterno!
No more watches, Aeterno!
No more watches, Aeterno!
Trying to convince myself, not just on 3017, also on the 1967 reissue which I missed! That's good Aeterno!
No more watches, Aeterno!
...

Not doing me any favors, mroatman!


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Oh, if it were a black dialed Sekonda...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I'm letting go of some lovely 2209s (and one Volna). These will be on eBay shortly, but I'd prefer they go to fellow comrades than an unknown eBay buyer.

For more photos and information, shoot me an email


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Selling some NOS rare pieces:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/grea...a-big-zero-luch-hdr-3402778.html#post31558218


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Signed Kirova needs a new home.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I just wanted to give the members here a chance at these before I put them up elsewhere. The modern modded Amphibia, though not a serious collector's piece, comes with a Boris bezel, an unused insert, the original crown, and two additional Vostok dials.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I have a very early полет chronograph which needs a new home.

The dial is lightly coloured due to age. The movement has silver coloured wheels, a silver coloured chrono minute jumper, a non-hollowed stem release and no logo on the main bridge. It also has no logo on the chrono bridge. This means the watch is from 1979/1980. 
The glass is original (lower and curved at the edge) and the case is complete stainless steel, so not chrome plated!
The watch is keeping good time the chrono works excellent.
The thick dark-blue leather strap matches with the bezel colour. When I bought it, the watch had a gold coloured bezel with red numbers, thus the old one. You get this one as well.

Please PM for price and other questions and more pictures. Please be aware this watch is an early one and complete stainless steel.


----------



## wekke (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> I have a very early полет chronograph which needs a new home.
> 
> The dial is lightly coloured due to age. The movement has silver coloured wheels, a silver coloured chrono minute jumper, a non-hollowed stem release and no logo on the main bridge. It also has no logo on the chrono bridge. This means the watch is from 1979/1980.
> The glass is original (lower and curved at the edge) and the case is complete stainless steel, so not chrome plated!
> ...


pm send


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Funny, the lasy few comrades have written a reaction about a post of March 8, 2015.

Meanwhile this thread has been becomming a thread for Russian watch collectors who have a few watches to much and like to offer them for sale here first. It's always a pleasure to see your former watch in the hands/around the wrist of another collector of Russian watches. 
The title of this thread should be changed and I suggest to make it a sticky thread as well.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> Meanwhile this thread has been becomming a thread for Russian watch collectors who have a few watches to much and like to offer them for sale here first. It's always a pleasure to see your former watch in the hands/around the wrist of another collector of Russian watches.
> The title of this thread should be changed and I suggest to make it a sticky thread as well.


Sssh. Not so loud. Nobody's supposed to know.


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Vostok Gagarin needs a new home PM for details.

Cheers


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Greetings f10 kollektory!

No grail today but golden big zero hours a little less common. Keeping good time. pm me.

Spasibo!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Also 1981 Rocket 3050, mint with box, papers (matching serial number), and instructions:


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



schnurrp said:


> Also 1981 Rocket 3050, mint with box, papers (matching serial number), and instructions:
> 
> View attachment 9434202
> 
> ...


Gone!


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

This Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie needs a new home, full working order and near perfect condition, PM me for details.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Letting this cosmonaut go . In good condition. PM me for details. Thanks for looking.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



kev80e said:


> Letting this cosmonaut go . In good condition. PM me for details. Thanks for looking.


Man ... I was looking for one of these just last week, but then Meranom opened up preorders on the Neptunes so my peso's were redirected. Sometimes lady luck shines in mysterious ways .


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I may have been a bit too tipsy when buying it, though even my slightly tipsy self has a good sense.

I made a post in /f29/ but might as well as make one here, will obviously go a lil bit lower on the price.


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Anybody out there with Islamic themed Komandirskies/ Amphibias looking for new friendly & appreciative home? Mosques, eastern Arabic numerals, Bismallah, and so forth. Please PM, and thanks to all. Lovely thread!!


----------



## Shai1 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



herdingwetcats said:


> Anybody out there with Islamic themed Komandirskies/ Amphibias looking for new friendly & appreciative home? Mosques, eastern Arabic numerals, Bismallah, and so forth. Please PM, and thanks to all. Lovely thread!!


Asap31 on eBay had quite a few of these dials for sale a little while ago. (Just dials, not complete watches). Probably still there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thanks for reference to ASAP31;I have bought from him before, and he's a great seller!


----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Raketa red 12 from the 80s in mint condition need a new home. New brown strap included


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



herdingwetcats said:


> Anybody out there with Islamic themed Komandirskies/ Amphibias looking for new friendly & appreciative home? Mosques, eastern Arabic numerals, Bismallah, and so forth. Please PM, and thanks to all. Lovely thread!!


Pm sent, comrade


----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Im still looking for this rare watch! My grial! If anybody is selling it, please PM ?









Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Shai1 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



herdingwetcats said:


> Anybody out there with Islamic themed Komandirskies/ Amphibias looking for new friendly & appreciative home? Mosques, eastern Arabic numerals, Bismallah, and so forth. Please PM, and thanks to all. Lovely thread!!


https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152314106818

Something to do with Islamic convention of eastern Europe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Another one of the "I like it and i purchased it, but if i wear it daily it'll die within two weeks" kind of purchases.









Anybody willing to take it off my hands?


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thanks very much, comrade!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Greetings Gang,

I've made a couple of purchases recently which I would like to cover with a small adjustment to my collection. 
Thought I'd give my friends on the forum first bite of the cherry before I put them on ebay. The pieces I show here are at more or less the price I bought them for, so I think represent good value - they will go on ebay for more.


I believe this Vostok Cadet has a very rare dial - I've only every seen one other on sale on German ebay. It is a variation of the Red Sun Rising theme, with the sun rising over a battleship. I think maybe this was made for the German market exclusively and maybe only in small numbers (just my opinion). It gets little wrist time with me and as nice and I believe uncommon as it is I think it could be better suited to another collection. £45GBP




















Presently I have 4 Ratniks, one too many for my collection. I will keep my military issue variants and also the forum homage, but am willing to sell my first issue Vostok Design civilian dial. I bought it when the £ was strong and the rouble weak, so this may present some value to a collector who would like one of these in their collection. Camouflage coat strap and box included:  £75GBP






























Buyer pays postage etc. If you are interested please PM me&#8230; 



P.S. I also have one of those two space mission forum project watches (black dial variant) excellent condition which I might be persuaded to part company with - I know a few guys have been asking around about these - if interested please let me know&#8230;


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

... Double post


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I sell most of my non 3133 watches. If anyone is interested in an old Pobeda with box from 1948 or Kirovskie from the 853 factory (2nd MWF during WW2) from 1st quarter 1945 or an old Tochmekh Mockba from the late 20-ies, please PM.

Of each watch I show 1 picture. 
The Kirovskie and Tochmekh Mockba are also on eBay, but I offer them to WUS/f10 members for less.
See eBay object numbers: 371792722788 and 371792759642


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

It's a very nice piece, but I'm willing to let it go to fund one of the other upcoming forum projects I'm signed up for - my forum project black dial 2 missions space commemorative. It's in excellent condition and keeps excellent time. I bought it from our friend Jose in Costa Rica, so the provenance of the watch is excellent - it has had very little wrist time with me. If interested send me a PM...


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Comrades, I have decided that I need a black dialed 3017, but I am not really thrilled about the offerings on eBay right now. I know this is a long shot, but if anyone has one to part with, please PM me


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

To Comrade Slls--I am sending you a pm.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> It's a very nice piece, but I'm willing to let it go to fund one of the other upcoming forum projects I'm signed up for - my forum project black dial 2 missions space commemorative. It's in excellent condition and keeps excellent time. I bought it from our friend Jose in Costa Rica, so the provenance of the watch is excellent - it has had very little wrist time with me. If interested send me a PM...


Now being rehoused into the collection of one of our most respected collectors


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> Now being rehoused into the collection of one of our most respected collectors


I love the fact that this means almost nothing, as there are so many wonderful and accomplished collectors around here


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



mroatman said:


> I love the fact that this means almost nothing, as there are so many wonderful and accomplished collectors around here


and then there are us guttersnipes that don't respect the originality of ANYTHING!! :-d


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Guttersnipes are of course more than welcome to post on this thread too


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Anonymity is extremely important in these things Dash


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Some serious collectors have posted about how they like this thread cos their beauties go to a good home instead of just vanishing into fleabay land. On behalf of my fellow guttersnipes and noobs, I wanna say I appreciate so much the opportunity to buy from honest, ethical and supportive "family"!!!!!


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

As someone who has bought a watch via this thread I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Two 3133's are looking for new (and better) home.








- a NOS Sturmanskie. can't confirm its NOS status but the watch looks new. Unfortunately I scratched a little the back cover while trying to open it (and still didnt).
- and a Komandirskie looking odd 3133.
Reasonably priced for F10 comrades, possible trade of one of them for Buran chronograph.
Contact via PM for more pictures and details.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Not mine, but doing a PSA as these are quite popular: if anyone is interested in a gold-plated Raketa Atom in good to excellent condition, please send me an email.


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Making some room in my watch box and I'd rather see these go to my f10 comrades than to eBay...

Cyrillic dialed Poljot alarm. Runs great and the alarm sounds like a hyped-up cricket. Back engraved to someone for something or the other in 1985 :-d




















Slava automatic. Runs great as well




















Saving the best for last!
A Cyrillic dialed MAIB Poljot 3133. Runs great and all functions work as they should. Some paint loss on the large second hand. I really love my 3133s, but this one never sees the light of day and I feel bad about it just sitting in my watch box.




















PM me for details.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

My Mig 29 is looking for a new home due to my Railway collection expanding. PM for more photos etc or to make an offer.


----------



## WilliamT1974 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Greetings Comrades,

I have a 3133-powered Buran for sale. It's currently on eBay but that could probably be ended early, or we could do our business there.




























Asking $200US obro, free shipping in the US.

It works well but doesn't get the wrist time it deserves.

PM if interested.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



ThePossumKing said:


> Making some room in my watch box and I'd rather see these go to my f10 comrades than to eBay...
> 
> Cyrillic dialed Poljot alarm. Runs great and the alarm sounds like a hyped-up cricket. Back engraved to someone for something or the other in 1985 :-d
> View attachment 10123906
> ...


The Poljot Alarm has been spoken for, but the Slava and 3133 are still available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave2006 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

While I am not a serious collector of vintage wrist watches, I have decided to let go of my Vostok Neptune & Megapolis, after purchasing the Komandirskie K39 I have not worn them and probably never will, I like the K39 that much.

I have listed the above on the for sale part of this site, I will continue though to carry on collecting Molnija pocket watches but my search for the perfect Russian watch has for now come to an end.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Do you have any pics you can post up Dave?


----------



## Dave2006 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> Do you have any pics you can post up Dave?


Yes thanks Geoff always good to post photos. I have posted links to auction site in Sales Corner - Private Seller & Sponsors - Ebay Auctions


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

The Tochmekh Mockba has always been my Grail, and I am so happy to announce to you, my comrades, that this wonderful example from Hans in this thread has now taken up residence with me. I look forward to a long and happy relationship; many thanks to Hans, to Geoff, and to you all for keeping this thread going strongly!


----------



## wekke (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



herdingwetcats said:


> The Tochmekh Mockba has always been my Grail, and I am so happy to announce to you, my comrades, that this wonderful example from Hans in this thread has now taken up residence with me. I look forward to a long and happy relationship; many thanks to Hans, to Geoff, and to you all for keeping this thread going strongly!


Nice watch,
and from Hans, then you are sure to have good stuff !!!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Well done Comrade Herdingwetcats, that is a magnificent specimen of an historic and interesting horological artifact, from the early Soviet era. And you can be sure that coming from Hans it will be in the best condition possible. Many congrats, and we look forward to seeing pics soon... indeed does this beautiful piece not deserve a thread of its own?


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Geoff Adams said:


> Does this beautiful piece not deserve a thread of its own?


Agreed.


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thanks for all the kind words, comrades!! And of course I much appreciate its impeccable provenance (otherwise I would have been too scared to buy it!).


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet, Comrades. However, you can see a picture of my Grail on Comrade Slls's post on this thread from Nov 18, and more pictures on the eBay # he gives there. How do I take pictures with my cellphone and then post them, by the way? No pictures could do this watch justice, and you all are so very kind in your comments.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



herdingwetcats said:


> I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet, Comrades. However, you can see a picture of my Grail on Comrade Slls's post on this thread from Nov 18, and more pictures on the eBay # he gives there. How do I take pictures with my cellphone and then post them, by the way? No pictures could do this watch justice, and you all are so very kind in your comments.


A smartphone?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity&hl=en
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-100-000+-forums-worldwide/id307880732?mt=8


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



herdingwetcats said:


> I haven't figured out how to post pictures yet, Comrades. However, you can see a picture of my Grail on Comrade Slls's post on this thread from Nov 18, and more pictures on the eBay # he gives there. How do I take pictures with my cellphone and then post them, by the way? No pictures could do this watch justice, and you all are so very kind in your comments.


I use onedrive as I find it easy to use and it can be accessed on any device. I upload my pictures using the app on my phone and then I can download them onto my laptop or kindle.


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

So while digging through my shoebox full of stock watches to be modded, I came across this 960 cased, Soviet era antimagnetic blue Scuba Dude that I had completely forgotten about and I felt this weird feeling that I had never felt before when it came to modding a watch-guilt and hesitation...

Let's face facts, comrades-I need another modded Scuba Dude like I need another tattoo; and this one is just too NICE to mod. I think it's even nicer than the Scuba Dude that I modded that got me hate mail! :-d

So it's looking for a new home

All original, with uncracked dial and correct antimagnetic case back. No lume loss. SU marked 2416b. Original band. Working and keeping good time. The crystal needs a good polishing though













































Please forgive my poor photography skills. It is a true beauty

I'm open to selling it or for a trade. PM me if interested

Thanks!!


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Poljot 3133 black dial from 1989-9090 is looking for a new home.
Case is NOS and in a perfect condition.
Spots op the dial are dust on the picture. It seems I can't avoid taking pictures of a black dial watch without that :-(

Completely serviced in autumn 2016 and that's a fact (I know because I did it myself)
PM you email if you are interested (I send more pictures, including service pictures)


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hi, In case anyone is interested in a 15 jewels Sturmanskie Gagarin from the very first batch (3-1949), please let me know. Because I have a 17 jewels version myself, this one can go. Picture shows the watch without the glass, so you can have a good look at the dial. I changed the crown with an original pillow shaped one. PM me if you are interested.

*** send to another collector ***


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I now have a workshop to finance...

If you are interested in an early Poljot:

























Slight wear of the plating around some edges. I serviced it last year, and repaired the date mechanism. Now it works. I expected better timekeeping for such a good looking watch (balance wheel is not so well balanced), but I managed to keep it under 30s/day. So do not expect quartz-like accuracy :-d


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Just put this two Slava Stopwatches in sales corner, they are repeated in my collection, both very difficult to find.










You can see the details here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/slava-stopwaches-rarest-versions-them-all-4058418.html#post38816826


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Continuing the refinement of my collection these 2 need new homes. Just my stock photos at the moment . As normal pm me if interested for more pictures.
The one with the flag doesn't run for a full day , I suspect a broken mainspring.

View attachment 10929522


View attachment 10929546


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> Poljot 3133 black dial from 1989-9090 is looking for a new home.
> Case is NOS and in a perfect condition.


*** Watch goes to the other side of the world. Thanks Eric ***


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> Poljot 3133 black dial from 1989-9090 is looking for a new home.
> Case is NOS and in a perfect condition.
> Spots op the dial are dust on the picture. It seems I can't avoid taking pictures of a black dial watch without that :-(
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Hans for giving me the opportunity to own this magnificent piece of engineering, I am over the moon.....

Can't wait to see it on my wrist, thank you comrade


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

This Okeah needs a loving home, PM me for details.


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



MattBrace said:


> This Okeah needs a loving home, PM me for details.


Oh Matt....that's really tempting but I don't get paid for another month........god damn!


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Been putting off doing something about these two, anyone interested?


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

These watches will soon leave the nest.








Ratnik, only worn twice for a photo but the lug to lug size is just a tad to big for my wrist. Comes with the early bird stamped caseback.









Poljot RotoR, nice faded rotating bezel. Watch is used and has the usual wear marks. Chrono resets good. Comes on the iconic "okeah" bracelet.









Rootbeer neptune. Works great, movement replaced last year with a brand new one.









NIB vostok nvch-30. Never worn and fully in the stickers. Just a tad to large for my small wrist.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Poljot traveller. If anyone is interested.

Also see: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/poljot-traveller-chronograph-3133-eu-seller-nl-4193746.html


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Two watches coming in, ̶t̶w̶o̶ one watch ̶e̶s̶ going out.


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Arizone said:


> Two watches coming in, ̶t̶w̶o̶ one watch ̶e̶s̶ going out.


Wait wait, I'm late to the party. What just sold? And who's the lucky new owner?

Reveal yourself, comrade, this is a time for celebration!


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



mroatman said:


> Wait wait, I'm late to the party. What just sold? And who's the lucky new owner?
> 
> Reveal yourself, comrade, this is a time for celebration!


1. Blue Neptune 
2. Not me, being slightly late to the party as well.

If anyone else has a Blue Neptune they want to part with, I promise to provide a great new home


----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hi comrades!

Today I got up crazy and I'm thinking about selling my soviet 3133. I will send with the original Poljot bracelet. Everything works really well and it was service and cleaned last month . If anyone is interested please send a message ☺









Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Searching a new home for my k35, lusting for new arrivals from Vostok

already in the classifieds










I have also a nice Moscow Classic 3602 project (read: disassembled) watch, but lost interest in it due to the Pam like appearance.
Need to concentrate my energies in an Amphibian project ongoing.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



mroatman said:


> Wait wait, I'm late to the party. What just sold? And who's the lucky new owner?
> 
> Reveal yourself, comrade, this is a time for celebration!


It was me! See my new thread for pics and questions.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

If someone is interested in getting a rare Vostok Rising Star NOS, I put this one on sales corner:










Price is 95€ shipping included.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Anyone interested? Please PM.

Vostok SE 710 - 2416 automatic 31 jewels.
Height: 14.5 mm
Width: 41 mm excl. kroon
Lug to lug: 45 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Made: 2013

Box: yes
Papers: yes


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Just put 3 watches in Sales corner, all in excelent condition and from my personal collection.

*1 Poljot Pilot*, very rare model, water resistant to 10 Atm, Poljot 2416 movement, Screwed crown.



















*2 Poljot Aviator 1 Chrono*, no more words are needed:




























The watch has a glassbottom and a metal strap that I will also send.

*3 Vostok Rising Star *made for Forum Montres Russes 
Limited Edition - Nº 24/60
Movement - Vostok 2416
 Case type - 100



















Sorry once again for predate in this thread, if anyone interested look here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/3-more-sale-poljot-aviator-vostok-4368866.html


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I finished my restoration job of a Poljot 3133 mechanism from 1976. I'm very happy with the result. As some of you know, working on a watch gives me more pleasure than collecting them, so this one is for a collector who is looking for a very early Poljot in excellent condition. If anyone is interested, please PM. Keep in mind you can't compare the price with one form the 80-ies.
I personally serviced and regulated this mechanism and tested it for several days. This mechanism is 100% original and dated back to the first production year of the 3133 mechanism (1976). Details e.g. are: silver coloured chrono minute jumper, non-hollowed stem release button, brake clamp and logo on the chrono bridge. Dial and hands, also from the first years of this chronograph, are in excellent condition with original green lume. The case is a original NOS 3133 case, which means it has no visible scratches and still looks like new. Original Poljot bracelet included.*
























*


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hans, since you've put this Poljot 3111 description up, I need to ask you a question. Pretty much any single 3133 in this case, from mid-70s to later ones, makes a very bright noise when shaken or even moved or jut worn on the wrist. If I understand correctly, it's the rotating bezel being a bit loose. I had one of my early 3133s serviced in Ukraine and talked to them about it, they did something it's now solid and noise is gone. I think they might have put a spacer or gasket of some sort in there, though I've heard that the issue is more related to possible non-original plastic crystal? So I'm a bit confused.

I'll be taking my other two there this summer, most likely, for service, but would like to know what your thoughts are on the origin of this noise and the way of eliminating it.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Hi Mike,

The earliest Sturmanskie 3133 has a metal ring and lower glass. The disadvantage of the lower glass is that the bezel is hardly readable.
If you dislike the rattle of the bezel, than there is a very cheap trick. Just use scotch tape, not the glossy one, but the "invisible" one. The invisible one stays where it is.
Just remove the glass from inside out (push with your thumb), remove the bezel, add tape, put it in place with a toothpick, put the bezel on top of it and add the glass again and voila, the noise has gone.


----------



## sideways2 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

After getting to know (and loving) Russian watches over the last six months I now know what suits my lifestyle the best so here are a few that need a new home 

Please see my ads for more pictures and info.

If you need anything else send me a PM!!

Thanks kindly!!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vostok-watches-4376842.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-luch-blue-dial-2209-a-4370482.html


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> The earliest Sturmanskie 3133 has a metal ring and lower glass. The disadvantage of the lower glass is that the bezel is hardly readable.
> If you dislike the rattle of the bezel, than there is a very cheap trick. Just use scotch tape, not the glossy one, but the "invisible" one. The invisible one stays where it is.
> ...


Hans, thank you very much!!

I take it that you've highlighted the two pieces of tape on the pic and that's enough to keep bezel from rattling? If these end up under the bezel, I'm curious why it's important for the tape not to bee glossy? Because glossy is a little too thick?

I'll definitely try it on my other two 3133s and compare to what the watchmaker did on the first one. The comment was: "They all rattle". True, based on my little collection, but there has to be a way that this was not the case when new in the 80s?

Anther observation. Older 3133s had always had terribly stiff pushers. All of mine do and no amount of servicing and oiling has changed that. I just got yet another 3133 watch yesterday, a modern Strela re-issue and was amazed at how easy the pushers were. Went and tried my other modern 3133s and 31861s and they all have decent pusher action. So, what is it with 70s and early 80s 3133s and stiff pushers? I mean, my 60 year old 3017s are a pleasure, in comparison.


----------



## scouser (Dec 8, 2016)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Thats interesting Mike, I have exactly the same findings with mine, my 3017 is a dream to operate and its older than my 3133s......


----------



## mroatman (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



mike.s said:


> So, what is it with 70s and early 80s 3133s and stiff pushers?


Just a guess -- maybe the physical pusher buttons and/or their articulation with the older cases, rather than the movements themselves?


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



scouser said:


> Thats interesting Mike, I have exactly the same findings with mine, my 3017 is a dream to operate and its older than my 3133s......


The pushers have terrible springs and the way they are secured, using a tiny spring at the end, is a cheap solution. Strange, because the Valjoux 773x have better pushers with screws to keep them in place. And, more difficult to explain, the fine tuning how the hammer goes up (to start the chrono) and back again (to reset the chrono), is a very delicate job.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Strange, eh? Until I've played with some modern 3133s I though that they make it inherently nearly-impossible to operate the pushers smoothly. As much as I like the old 3133s, they are an odd lot. The stiff pushers, horribly unevenly applied and quickly fading lume, especially on hour markers, overall fit and finish... I guess that's what endears me to those watches. Very Soviet, in a time when I was a kid and beginning to understand that the things are changing.

I mean, you would stand in the store and try out Soviet watches or tape recorders or calculators, one by one, until you'll find one of semi-acceptable quality. I kid you not, I still have my "Soviet" calculator from 1983, the first 3 pages of the manual are actual test operations that you had to perform at the store to make sure that every button and function is working and that you get the right answers, conveniently provided right there in the same booklet. Even light bulbs would be tested by screwing them into the powered socket at the counter and turning them on and each and every pen was tested on a specially provided paper scrap at the sales counter. Or, more often, especially starting in the 80s you'd stand in line and get whatever's available, either to use or to trade for something later. Especially at the end of each month, when the stores had to make its quota ("plan"). That also explains the popularity of "export" goods and the Latin words on Soviet dials. Export was something put together much better with more quality control (eh, kinda). To a point, that in the 90s a whole bunch of Soviet cars got re-exported from Canada and Europe back to Russia and were more popular than their "domestic" brethren. They didn't have as many parts falling off of them.

The modern 3133s calibers (actually marked P3133) don't seem any better finished, but the pushers seem a pleasure to operate. Still, not quite 3017, but day and night compared to the older 3133s...


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



mroatman said:


> Just a guess -- maybe the physical pusher buttons and/or their articulation with the older cases, rather than the movements themselves?


I though so, but I've had the pushers replaced two years ago on an older 3133 and the action is the same.


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I noticed I hadn't worn my Vostok 5/6 mission 50 years annivesary watch for a long time so it's time for it to go. Wore it for two days to make sure it works OK. Otherwise in very good condition due to very little use but there's a scratch on the crystal below the 2 o'clock index.. Box, stickers, papers from March 2013. PM me if interested.

































-Topi


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Brand new with box and papers Poljot Aviator Hi-Tech 3133 chronograph looking for new home. Never wore it and changing collection priorities.
A few other nice 3133's will be offered in the near future.
More pictures available upon request.
Yours for only USD 350 and shipping. Trades accepted.


----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Removed


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Sandro8086 said:


> I'm selling this little guy here, if you're interested contact me, feel free to ask for more pictures or info.
> Asking 45€.


Sorry, but this is just completely wrong. As much as I'm all behind the idea and spirit of this thread, this is just a blatant For Sale ad that will have this thread closed. get it out of here.


----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



mike.s said:


> Sorry, but this is just completely wrong. As much as I'm all behind the idea and spirit of this thread, this is just a blatant For Sale ad that will have this thread closed. get it out of here.


I'm sorry, but what about the other users? They are trying to sell their watches, too.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Sandro8086 said:


> I'm sorry, but what about the other users? They are trying to sell their watches, too.


Discuss any specific details privately or on the sales subforum. Pictures and a heads-up here is fine, to my understanding.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Well I am that typical collector, having a load of watches that you don't wear, but hey..... these are such good lookers, unique examples..... name another excuse not to sell them.....

If anyone here is interested in any of them do let me know. Better a buyer here "amongst ourselves" then keeping them and in the end flogging them on Catawiki...









And this one, the worst pics yet brandnew seal still on glass and a gorgeous côtes de genève decorated movement.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I would like very much if a moderator could split this thread in two:

From post 1 to 64 remaining the same.

Start a new thread beginning in Post 65 in which we could be alerted to the pieces for sale.

If Geoff agrees, he choose a new title for the first thread like - "New additions to my collection"

The original title would pass to the second thread "Serious collectors refocussing their collections - some pieces available"


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



Lol965 said:


> I would like very much if a moderator could split this thread in two:
> 
> From post 1 to 64 remaining the same.
> 
> ...


Perhaps we should just have a "Heads Up - Check the Sales section for my Sale" sticky thread, so that f10'ers know a thread specific watch has been listed.


----------



## Luis965 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



mariomart said:


> Perhaps we should just have a "Heads Up - Check the Sales section for my Sale" sticky thread, so that f10'ers know a thread specific watch has been listed.


Yes that was a great suggestion. The idea to split this thread was for manteining the pieces already listed.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Been suggested and shut down, unfortunately.


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

Poljot j88 looking for a new home,


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Looking for new home*

Two beauties are looking for new home - https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/polj...1492-flying-captain-4503711.html#post43774467


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

These 3 need new more caring homes. 












.


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

This Okeah needs a good home, PM me for details and more pictures.

Cheers Matt


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

Poljot 3133 Chronograph (Latin dial) needs a good home, PM me for more info and pictures.

Cheers


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

4 watches need a new home. Especially for F10 members a very special X-mas price. Please PM for details.

I have 2 Poljot 3133. Both serviced by myself. One has a early 80-ies dial, hour and minute hands while the mechanism is late 80-ies or early 90-ies (the one with the silver dial)
The one with the black dial has a NOS case from the 80-ies and I used the dial and hands from a Poljot from the 2000s.

The Vostock is a MOD with a stainless steel crown and new dial which I gave numbers.

The last one is a very rare all original Pavel Buhre from 1917. Buhres serial numbers are known by year, so I'm sure the watch is now 100 years old. It runs perfectly. Winding is a bit tough due to the worn out crown but I prefer to keep the original crown above replacing it with a new one. It keeps remarkable good time.

Interested? Please PM.


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Buhre has found a new home. Other 3 are still available for surprising low prices. Just PM.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*



slls said:


> Buhre has found a new home. Other 3 are still available for surprising low prices. Just PM.


Yes, guilty as charged, I couldn't help giving myself a Christmas treat with this beautiful historic piece - a Pavel Buhre red 12 in such wonderful condition, how could I resist. At last this old pre-Soviet piece will be reunited with its sibling in 2018 (the Buhre below came to me from Hans' collection too).

Let me take this opportunity to wish all F10 users a very Happy Christmas from me ☺









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone wants Poljot 3017?
Non serious collector reducing his collection:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vint...17-russian-chronograph-early-60s-4603327.html


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

Gone to a good home...


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

Interested in many Poljot 3133 spare parts? (yes you also see a complete 3133)

Plus a bonus of two running (but not serviced) watches and a spare genuine dial for a Poljot de luxe.

Please PM.









Photo above split into two...


----------



## JALB (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone wants this attractive Vostok NVcH-30? Good conditions for this iconic military diving watch.The watch has been professionally serviced and regulated, and is running beautifully, keeping accurate time. Solid 2209 movement. You can appreciate Cyrillic engraving en the case back "From Michael to Alexander 72"...All an entire part of Soviet military history. So only for connoisseurs because it's a very rare (only 200 pieces manufactured). It comes with a beautiful leather nato strap made by a professional French and well known strapmaker. I ask 900€ + shipping cost anywhere in the world.Please PM or send a mail jaleborgne(AT)GMAIL(dot)COM


----------



## JALB (Apr 16, 2015)

Anyone wants this attractive Vostok NVcH-30? Good conditions for this iconic military diving watch.The watch has been professionally serviced and regulated, and is running beautifully, keeping accurate time. Solid 2209 movement. You can appreciate Cyrillic engraving en the case back "From Michael to Alexander 72"...All an entire part of Soviet military history. So only for connoisseurs because it's a very rare (only 200 pieces manufactured). It comes with a beautiful leather nato strap made by a professional French and well known strapmaker. I ask 900€ + shipping cost anywhere in the world.Please PM or send a mail jaleborgne(AT)GMAIL(dot)COM

View attachment 12825799
View attachment 12825801
View attachment 12825803
View attachment 12825805
View attachment 12825795


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

All Gone to good homes...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

I'm not sure about 'serious' collector, but these two are on the move, please PM me


----------



## Clay Bergen (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello there Russian watch aficionados,

I haven't been very active purchasing Russian watches in the past couple of years, and having bought a few that I really wanted, being careful to source them as well as I could, they sat in a nice collection box and didn't spend much time on my arm. So, I would like to begin the process of selling off a few so that I can purchase another beauty that has caught my eye. Addiction is such a powerful thing, isn't it?

So, I put a couple for sale on eBay. Here is the link to a 40 years of victory Komandirskie.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/173133043028

I hope it's okay to post links.

There is also a white face, CCCP Amphibian. PM for more details.

Thanks, and have a good day.

Clay Bergen


----------



## slls (Apr 21, 2013)

Message removed.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

Shturmanskie 17j Gagarin is looking for a new home. All parts are OK and the watch is working really good. I don't have any pictures of the back but I can send it without any problem.

Please PM


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Might be the wrong place for this, but does anyone have a vostok 350 case they would be willing to part with? I'm looking for one to mod and i'd really rather not break down an original. Thanks!


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm tired to see this one sitting gathering dust. This a genuine movement/hands, a repro dial and a genuine all steel case, but I'm not 100% sure it is a cosmos case. I serviced the movement. The problem here is that some genius filed off some metal inside the case, it is now slightly too wide and I had to find a matching crystal and a ring to hold all together properly. The rotor has a very slight clearance from the case so do not play baseball with this watch.

I repeat : dial is not original.

Pictures:

















I'd rather swap this for another watch : something all steel in Cyrillic, about the same level of rarity (not a regular Amphibian ;-)) complete/good looking/original but not necessarily working OK : it can need a few mechanical parts, a full service, ... PM me with any offer, if I like it you will hear from me!


----------



## Clay Bergen (Jan 24, 2012)

A nice little commemorative Komandirskie auction. Please visit.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173151865024

Here are some pictures.


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Need to make some room again and so some need re-homing. More pictures via email on request. 
View attachment 12892199


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

kev80e said:


> Need to make some room again and so some need re-homing. More pictures via email on request.
> View attachment 12892199


Hi Kev, would you care to identify the top watch with bronze dial and the middle 3 with white dials please. Pics a bit blurry...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> Hi Kev, would you care to identify the top watch with bronze dial and the middle 3 with white dials please. Pics a bit blurry...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Here you go Geoff
https://sites.google.com/view/russianand-sovietwatches/raketa/october-railawy

https://sites.google.com/view/russianand-sovietwatches/poljot/ukraine-railway

https://sites.google.com/view/russianand-sovietwatches/poljot/russian-railway
https://sites.google.com/view/russianand-sovietwatches/pobeda/transport-police


----------



## WilliamT1974 (Nov 20, 2013)

kev80e said:


> Need to make some room again and so some need re-homing. More pictures via email on request.
> View attachment 12892199


What are some of the non-insignia watches?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

WilliamT1974 said:


> What are some of the non-insignia watches?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


These two and a little Timex I forgot I had.

https://sites.google.com/view/russianand-sovietwatches/vostok/vostok-2428

https://sites.google.com/view/russianand-sovietwatches/raketa/raketa-2609


----------



## koutouzoff (May 3, 2011)

Hi everybody body, I am reducing my collection for good!

I am selling all my Raketa 2209
1 solid gold Raketa 
All my 31659: 1 Raven and one grey on grey
1 Strela plain dial in perfect condition
1 Strela white dial branded Poljot
To come 2 superb Strela
(Only my 1959 is not for sale)

Do not hesitate to MP me!

Regards,

Boris


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

koutouzoff said:


> Hi everybody body, I am reducing my collection for good!
> 
> I am selling all my Raketa 2209
> 1 solid gold Raketa
> ...


Yikes!!!

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## kev80e (Apr 19, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Yikes indeed


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Serious collectors refocussing their collections - two beauties on their way&#8230;*

This one now belongs to me, what a beautiful interesting piece, can't wait to add it to my collection - I am no longer a railway virgin  thank you very much Kev!!!









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)

Another one looking for new home: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/rare...k-komandirskie-tank-4642017.html#post45323699


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow. That's a beauty.

Never seen that 3133 variation before.


----------



## wekke (Aug 3, 2016)

thinking about let go this ones?


----------



## Clay Bergen (Jan 24, 2012)

Clay Bergen said:


> A nice little commemorative Komandirskie auction. Please visit.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/173151865024


This one is only $25 Canadian for about 4 hours! A great deal.

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------

